# Who is using a scope?



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

Do you use a scope and if so what type? Red Dot sight or scope. Your experiences with either. I am thinking of upgrading from the open sights but would like your opinions.
Thanks


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I put a red dot on my Mossberg 835 back in the 2008. I use a Mueller MX-1. I like it a lot. What's great too is it handles the recoil of my 2 7/16oz Nitros without it being moved off zero. It doesn't have any magnification, but I personally like it that way.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

I used to use a B2 scope on my 12 gauge, but since I also use the same gun for ducks and upland game, it's a pain to put it back on and re-sight in every year. I think this year I am going to just use the bead and see how it goes

If I was going to get a dedicated turkey gun, i'd probably go for a red-dot scope that had 1.5x mag, possibly 2x


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

This is a "turkey only" gun at the moment.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I had a Remington 1100 that had a scope setup for slugs and when I put a turkey barrel on it I still used the 4x scope. I was dead certain with it. I gave the gun away but I still miss the scope and keep intending to scope my ten mag but haven't got around to it.


----------



## vandykejon (Mar 30, 2007)

I use a TruGlo red dot on my 870. Love it.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Eotech


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a Bushnell Trophy red dot on my turkey gun, and I like it.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have tru glo sights on my Encore. If the bead covers the Turkey’s head, which happens at about 35 yards, he is too far. I am confident it patterns well enough at 50 yards to kill but my end zone is 30 yrds. Especially shooting it with the pistol grip.

Jim


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a truglo gobble stopper. Actually prefer it over my eotech . 3 different colors to use. Eotech is only red. Red head, red dot...I don't like it. I've also found blue to be the best in dawn conditions. The truglo is also lower profile, enabling a better cheek weld for accuracy.


----------



## Reppinthe20 (Mar 14, 2016)

TSS Caddis said:


> Eotech


I know a few people with these. They all love them.


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

UTG t-dot scope is what I will be using this year on my 870 super mag. It has unlimited eye relief with red/green illumination. The turkey taker!! They have a short video on it on their YouTube channel


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

Red or green dot they have longer eye relief and lighted dot easy to see at first light. I used to use 4x scope until I got scope eye. Put a Bushnell Trophy dot on next day.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Reppinthe20 said:


> I know a few people with these. They all love them.


The thing I like about it is battery life and that(I think like all holo sites) your face doesn't have to be on the stock to shoot accurately like a scope. Shot to the extreme right or extreme left and as long as your eye sees the head in the circle it's a done deal providing a lot of shot versatility without being limited to a scope type sight plane.


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

Not required at all to drop a jelly head.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Why? Buddy shot at three different birds last year. I thought it was funny, he didn't. I told him to get rid of that fancy sight, and laughed some more. Get the bird inside 40 yds. Old school bead here.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Don't need a 12ga, or any shotgun to kill them either. But in a sport where really not much is needed, some times the fun is in the prep or overdoing it.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

No scope,Look down the barrel at my bead and boom! Turkey dinner!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Don't need a 12ga, or any shotgun to kill them either. But in a sport where really not much is needed, some times the fun is in the prep or overdoing it.


Prep is fun


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Installed a Mueller Quickshot on my Nova. Putting a TruGlo Red Dot scope on my wife's 870 this weekend.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

The short answer is yes they can help, but whether it's worth it for you depends on how much time and/or money you have. 

A handful of years back a buddy of mine had a new fancy Aimpoint HWS (red dot) that he hadn't mounted on his AR yet by the time we went turkey hunting, so I asked if I could mount it on my SBE2, and went out and bought the rail and sighted it in. Using my Indian Creek turkey choke and 3.5" 2oz turkey loads I was getting (what I consider) lethal patterns at over 50 yards. I took a nice Tom first morning at about 40 yards and the Tom crumpled in his tracks. My brother wanted to try the setup with the HWS so I let him use my gun in my honey hole since I already tagged out, and I called in another and he shot it at about 50 yards, and my little cousin repeated that very same process and took his Tom (the largest of the 3) at 55 yards. All 3 toms crumpled in their tracks. 

Even though the success may be more attributable to the choke and heavy load, that morning prompted me to buy a HWS for my shotgun, but I didn't want to spend the $$$ on a fancy one, and didn't want to pull my EOtech off my AR. Did a ton of research and thumbing through reviews and concluded most HWSs under the price of $200 are not worth the risk of bad quality, but I found one for $90 that got good reviews, the Bushnell Trophy TRS-25, and bought it. I used it for a few seasons and it's worked. It's poor battery life (using a watch battery) compared to the Aimpoints, EOtech and some of the Vortexs has got me not wanting to bother with sighting it in this year. IMO there are advantages to a HWS on a shotgun that you use for turkey (that extra whatever amount of yards it may help you with, confidence, etc), but you'll have to weigh whether those are worth it for you. I don't own a single shotgun for turkey, I use my waterfowl shotgun and therefore would have to sight it in each year, which sometimes I simply don't have time to do. 

I guess to sum it up, if I had the money to keep a dedicated single purpose turkey shotgun, I'd buy a really nice, small HWS reflex sight like the Trijicon Reflex (no batteries) and I wouldn't think twice about never taking it off for the rest of my life.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Funny I just did this yesterday. Buddy sold me the gun for $100 and the slugger 3×9 I got for $10. Never used either one so I combine them to make my turkey gun. Sighted in at 40 yards.


----------

